# NOOB questions(i read the sticky and need to know more)



## ehlpitel (Nov 29, 2003)

Okay i read the stick thread about silvias and i wanna know more...i have about 4k to spend on a car, and want something thats sporty and rwd, used to onw an 84 bimmer(bmw) but my dickhead freidn broke it....now im assed out and need a car thats fast and handles nice...i read in a few places that 240sx's handle nice, and i know theyre rwd...now i need to know a couple of things before i go buy the car: does it have enough power at the rear wheels to be used a car to casually drift in(not track or anything, just street fun) :cheers: im still looking for a bmw, but i doubt ill be able to find one that suits my liking for speed and the ability to mod...how responsive is the car to mods like:cold air intake, chips(the only company i saw was jet, how good are they?), headers/exhaust, pulleys, lightweight flywheel, could anyone add some more suggestions...i NEED a nice car that i can start drifting in, please offer me some insights.
thanks, ehl
p.s. 
could anyone give me some 0-60&1/4 mile estimates with those mods(i dont know shit!)?the car im looking at is 1991w/107k on the clock


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

cold air intake = horrible to KA motor. the ka doesnt respond to mods very well, so most people either slap on a turbo, or swap the motor.

anyways, im pretty sure this is like the 3rd time you made this thread unless theres somebody else who fucked up their bmw and wants a 240...i doubt it....

please dont kill yourself trying to drift in a 240.....


----------



## ehlpitel (Nov 29, 2003)

Kelso said:


> cold air intake = horrible to KA motor. the ka doesnt respond to mods very well, so most people either slap on a turbo, or swap the motor.
> 
> anyways, im pretty sure this is like the 3rd time you made this thread unless theres somebody else who fucked up their bmw and wants a 240...i doubt it....
> 
> please dont kill yourself trying to drift in a 240.....


alright, why is a cold air intake bad for a KA(motor in 240?)


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

I dont know if they resond poorly to bolt ons. what kind of gains are you hoping for?? manufacures camed HP, and real HP gains? I dont know of any cars other then FI cars, or V8s that makes any kind of HP from bolt ons thats worth mentioning. that gose for most bolt ons for the most part. any little 4 banger will maybe see 15-20 rwhp at peak from CAI, headers, ECU, exhaust (non turbo exhaust), pulley, and flywhele. thats not to say it might make 20-30 more HP in a lower part of the rev rang, but even that is pushing it. most mags that have dynoed a 95+ (based hp of around 125-130rwhp) make up to 150ish HP at peak, with the stander bolt ons, witch is about what you get with most 4 cyclender engines(that dont have a turbo or SC). witch should be good for a mid 15 at sea level


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

since noobs asking noob questions heres mine!!!!!

Is there a Ground control for 90' 240sx? i havent gound shit about it so far, so just wondering if one of you has ground control


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

they make a spring and sleve for the koni yellow, and KYG AGX. i belive they have some other stuff but thats the main stuff.


----------



## ehlpitel (Nov 29, 2003)

yeah...i jsut want a car thats fast enough (low 7secs 0-60) on the launch, and handles nicely(drifts)


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

hahaha.
now really, u want what stock 0-60 time?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> hahaha.
> now really, u want what stock 0-60 time?


 lol


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i know ive posted this statement many times but here it goes again. a CAI on a 240 is good until the engine starts to warm up because then it heats up the intake and (ive heard from some people) you may even start to lose HP because the air is getting so hot in the intake piece. most people who know this will either leave it stock, or get one of those cone filters and bolt that up to the original intake.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

what heat are we talking about? the ambienty air under the hood (a corect CAI dosent take air from the engine bay)? the heat that heats up the aluminum intake piping? why is that heat up any difrent then the black plastic pipe? aluminum has a much better heat transfer the plastic. silver or gray reflect heat better then black.

now the best setup would be to move the battary to the back of the car, and make a short CAI that puts the filter in wheel well on the pasenger side.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

I dont see why there is so much controversy over a mod thats gonna get you about 2hp increase on a cold day. 

And dont say its 10 or 20hp. You are just trying to convince yourself that your $200 name brand CAI is actually doing something rather than just looking pretty.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

instead of a CAi, spend you money on a sway bar if you want to drift. by the way i would recomend some profesional lessons first.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i've driven my friends acura integra. well he sold it. but i drove it stock and then he got a ram air intake, i felt no gain in power wutsoever. then he got himself a CAI and i felt no gain in power wutsoever. this is ur "AEM" 10 hp intake. 10hp won't make a big differance


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

and i would strengthen the motor and keep it nice after all you could throw a rod and have to rebuild your motor...i have my last drift session on video in an empty big bear parking-lot...now my 240 sits in my driveway..


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

I fully understand that its not the huge HP gain people belive it to be. but if you want to do a full CAI then go right a head. there is just more power to be made from taking off the mach fan in favor of a singal or dual electric one. i would alway try to stay with mods that can go from NA to turbo, or one engine to another. that way down the road you dont have to try and sale a part used you paid way to much for in the frist place. i only have a K&N cone filter on the end of my stock intake piping.


----------

